# New from Tasmania AUST



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

Weekend and holiday cruising family. Sail a Duncanson 35, 1971. Two children, girls, 7 & 4 yo. We purchased our boat two years ago and have never looked back. Children beg us to go to the boat at every op. Swimming, rowing, fishing and beachcombing. All the good things. Have met some great people and enjoy gaining more knowledge from sites like this. Bigger boat, live aboard and home school all agreed in the near future.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maggie,
Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us. Pretty boat and even prettier kids!!! Best of luck.


----------



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks! Is your boat a Valiant? Small photo.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maggie,
Not a Valiant, a Tayana 42.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome Maggie. Interesting boat, cute kids. Nice cruising grounds, too! We have a fair number of other members from your hemisphere as well.

In case he misses your note, I'll mention that TEShannon's boat is a Tayana Vancouver 42. The actual boat is much larger than the photo you see.

Oops, I see he replied....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John,
Yeah, slow day at the office.


----------



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

Well I am new! Hope mistaken identity was not an insult?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

maggie2 said:


> Well I am new! Hope mistaken identity was not an insult?


Maggie,
Never an insult to be compared to a Valiant! Actually Maggie this is a site where very few people get insulted so don't worry about that with anything you say. Just fire away. There's a lot of good humor here also and so most of us are thick skinned because of that. You get the occasional nitwit but they're easily identified and ignored. Don't hesitate to ask questions, you'll be amazed at the number of informed responses you'll get.


----------

